# This ever cross your mind?



## tween_the_banks (Aug 11, 2011)

That maybe this Jesus fellow was just an ancient Illusionist. It does mine, especially when this guy is on


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 11, 2011)

looks like my abs!   

I like the illusion of Jesus letting Romans beat Him and crucify Him, then allow Himself to be placed in a tomb, and then 3 days later come out of that tomb having no wounds!  


He's still performing illusions today!!!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, Mr Angel above could pull all that off in his sleep


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 11, 2011)

tween_the_banks said:


> That maybe this Jesus fellow was just an ancient Illusionist.



You're not the first person to suggest this.  Family Guy beat you to it:


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 11, 2011)

Forgive me guys, I don't watch much t.v.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2011)

Creation Demands a Creator 

The theory of evolution postulates that the earth and the universe came into existence slowly over eons of time, or that the universe has always existed. The atheist astronomer Carl Sagan once stated that, "the Cosmos is all that is or ever was or ever will be." However that simply is not true! Studies in cosmology have demonstrated in recent years that there was a time when the cosmos did not exist—that it had a beginning at a specific point in time. This is exactly what the Bible states. In Genesis 1:1 we read: "In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth." Both the Bible and the discoveries of science clearly indicate that the earth and the universe have not always existed. 

Astronomers studying galactic motion have observed that the universe is expanding outward from a given point, but at a decreasing rate of speed. The universe appears to have begun with a large explosion. This is referred to as the "big bang." Scientists have been able to detect echoes of this explosion that still reverberate through the universe—called the "radiation echo" or "background noise." Stephen Hawking, a theoretical physicist at Cambridge University, has written that the big bang cosmology may reveal "the mind of God," and American astrophysicist George Smoot has suggested that background radiation represents "the handwriting of God" (Science, August 15, 1997, p. 890). Such evidence is forcing scientists to reevaluate long-cherished naturalistic theories. 

Physicists have also formulated laws concerning thermodynamics. The First Law of Thermodynamics states that the amount of energy in the universe remains constant. The Second Law of Thermodynamics states that the amount of usable energy in a closed system (the universe) is decreasing. This means the universe is running down—thus, "it could not have existed forever in the past and will not exist forever into the future" (When Skeptics Ask, Geisler and Brooks, 1996, p. 220). It had a beginning. The existence of radioactive elements (such as carbon-14) which decay at a measurable rate (called a half-life) also points to a time when those elements were made radioactive. Again this points to a beginning. This, too, is contrary to what evolutionists have theorized, but is consistent with Scripture. 

But what causative agent brought the universe into being? Science operates on the principle that for every effect there is a cause. But what caused the "big bang?" Was it merely blind, natural forces, or was it an intelligent being, a Creator God who carefully planned it beforehand? Since this was a one-time event that was not observed or repeatable, the scientific method is of little value in rendering a decision on this matter. The subject of origins lies beyond the realm of scientific investigation. However, the Bible describes the origin of the universe and the earth in terms that are compatible with facts ascertained by scientists. The discovery that the universe had a definite beginning agrees with clear statements in the Bible. 

Scripture repeatedly refers to God as the Creator of the physical earth and universe (Genesis 1; Isaiah 40:28; Mark 13:19; Revelation 4:11). However, the real God is concerned with far more than just the physical creation. The Bible also reveals there is also an ongoing spiritual dimension to God's creation. 

The Apostle Paul writes that when a person chooses to turn from a self-centered way of life, and chooses to begin living by the teachings of Jesus Christ, that person becomes a "new creation" or a "new creature" (2 Corinthians 5:17; Galatians 6:15). As we will see, God has an incredible purpose for human beings who are willing to embark on this challenging spiritual journey. The Bible indicates very clearly there are more aspects to life than naturalistic science can discover. These aspects are revealed by the Creator—the real God of the universe—and are not discoverable in a laboratory by the scientific method! Creation, in all of its aspects, requires a creator.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 11, 2011)

you have to ask yourself this question....

"What would it take for me to believe that one of my friends was dead?"   People back then are no different than people who live now....dead was dead.   Rigor mortus was rigor mortus!    Wounds bled like today.   

The only way Jesus could have pulled that off was to have Pontius Pilate and all the Romans on his side!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 11, 2011)

It'd be a folly on my part to comment on anything within that lengthy reply. Not because your staments stand so strongly on their own but merely because I'm no scientist, no physicist, nor anything closely related. I could do some extensive online research, find quotes from minds much greater than mine which bend and coincide with my beliefs and make this thing a self serving, ego glutton bowl debate. But why?
The internet is an amazing thing. Cut and paste scholars spewing other people's knowledge as if they discovered it themselves.
I was just proposing a silly idea, trying to get a few laughs from a few like minded folks as myself, which I thought was evident.
I know it sounds like I'm being rude, but if you could hear how I'd say all this in person we'd probably go out back afterwards and shoot
 the bows or grab a beer


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2011)

Didn't Juliette do it?


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 11, 2011)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> you have to ask yourself this question....
> 
> "What would it take for me to believe that one of my friends was dead?"   People back then are no different than people who live now....dead was dead.   Rigor mortus was rigor mortus!    Wounds bled like today.
> 
> The only way Jesus could have pulled that off was to have Pontius Pilate and all the Romans on his side!


I once saw Criss Angel stick his arm through a guy's chest cavity, now tell me how someome does that without there being blood


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 11, 2011)

tween_the_banks said:


> I know it sounds like I'm being rude, but if you could hear how I'd say all this in person we'd probably go out back afterwards and shoot
> the bows or grab a beer



Im sure I'd enjoy shooting the bows and grabbin a sweet tea (not much of a drinker lol) with most guys on here.   Even though many think strange thoughts  I'm sure they'd be fun to be around.

    (root beer in the mugs)


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 11, 2011)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Im sure I'd enjoy shooting the bows and grabbin a sweet tea (not much of a drinker lol) with most guys on here.   Even though many think strange thoughts  I'm sure they'd be fun to be around.
> 
> (root beer in the mugs)


Root beer, now that's funny


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2011)

lol.. I like root beer.. But the NORMAL kind is better


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 11, 2011)

The bible is a pretty good history lesson, and Jesus pretty obviously was a real person, but they lose me at him being supernatural.


----------

